
Mac OS 10.7 is out today, and I don’t care - jseliger
http://jseliger.com/?p=1880
======
lawnchair_larry
_Linux machines still sometimes want you to edit files in /src to get your
damn wireless network working._

ಠ_ಠ

------
raniskeet
then why bother posting?

